
AMD Ryzen 4000 Mobile APUs: 7nm, 8-core on both 15W and 45W, Coming Q1 - pella
https://www.anandtech.com/print/15324/amd-ryzen-4000-mobile-apus-7nm-8core-on-both-15w-and-45w-coming-q1
======
pella
\-->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21974514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21974514)

